# Trunk Spring Things...



## Imagurunow777 (Jul 8, 2016)

Bought new hinges and tension bars for trunk because we dont want to have to hold trunk up... Its suprisingly heavy! Issue: I dont know how to get the things installed correctly, the tensioners or whatever theyre called. Need advice, thanks.


----------



## Imagurunow777 (Jul 8, 2016)

The tensioners....


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Okay, you will need the crow bar from the trunk to twist through 90' the torsion rods to get them into position, which then will hold the trunk up.

One torsion rod per hinge.

Both rods usually have a plastic clip in the center that holds them close together, after they are installed.

With the hinge mounted:

Slip the non-circular end of one of the torsion rods into the hinge's bottom Y-shaped bracket first and then up into the small opening in the trunk's welded bracket there at the hinge's Y bracket; then go to the opposite end of the trunk and pry the crowbar into the circular end of the same torsion rod overlapping the front and rear of the circle loop; then twist/torque hard the torsion rod (with the crowbar/prybar) through 90' and walk it onto the trunk welded bracket - insert the front of the loop on the welded bracket's outermost opening and the long part of the rod in the bracket's rear opening.

Use a pair of gloves on your hands when walking it in - it will be under high pressure (torque). 

The rod will then sit in the bracket and control the opposite hinge.

Then, repeat the process for the other hinge.

Then, place the plastic holder in the center of both rods.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Imagurunow777 (Jul 8, 2016)

Twisting toward or away from the front pf the car?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Imagurunow777 said:


> Twisting toward or away from the front pf the car?


The torsion rod, once on the Y-bracket of the hinge and that end's welded bracket, will, on the opposite side, hang down with the circle-loop facing generally downward (vertical'ish).

What needs to happen is, with the circle loop being generally vertical'ish, the crowbar needs to go UNDER the front of the loop and OVER the rear of the loop (that the long stretch of the rod is on). The crowbar will be slightly angled from the ground toward the back seat at this time. Then, the crowbar needs to be torqued hard lifting the front of the circle loop that is closest to you up toward the sky > 90'. Pry up hard on the front of the circle loop and leverage downward hard on the rear (long stretch end), simultaneously. In so doing, the circle loop of the rod now will become horizontal (under high pressure), and be parallel to the ground. Actually, it will need to be more the horizontal. The reason is the rod needs to rotate ABOVE the welded bracket's front little opening to get the (front of the circle loop of the) rod into that opening and then quickly, while the rod is still twisted hard, the back of the rod (straight part) has to get up and into the rear of the welded bracket.

It takes force and a good pair of work gloves. Use both hands to get the prybar into position as described and twisted; then, while the rod is torsioned, shift one hand to the back straight part of the rod, and force the rod into the openings in the welded bracket.

Protect your face and hands while doing, and you'll be fine.


----------

